# Greece in retirement for Brits



## Mabelline (Feb 3, 2009)

*Long Term Rent instead of buying property*

Have Brits suffering from the recession in Britain decided on long term rent in these uncertain times in Greece, and put off buying an abode abroad for now?

Your experiences in Greece, please.

Thank you.


----------



## foneman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Mabelline

this is a difficult one as it depends on one's own financial circumstances and views. Property prices in general don't tend to drop on the greek islands due in part to demand from other European countries where the recent decline in € versus £ is not relevent and the fact they don't experience the huge increases we saw in the UK during 06/07.I bought my house in Rhodes 3 years ago when the £ was worth €1.48 ( those were the days!) so in effect it's worth approx 25-30% more just on currrency movement.There are still plenty of buyers out there, but now from Germany/Russia/Sweden etc. The ideal solution would be to rent a property with the option of buying at an agreed price after a certain period, taking into account the rent you have paid this way you you are not commiting yourself financially plus it gives you time to deceide if the lifestyle is to your expectations.Any further info please just ask.
regards
foneman


----------



## TTdots (Feb 17, 2009)

Mabelline said:


> Have Brits suffering from the recession in Britain decided on long term rent in these uncertain times in Greece, and put off buying an abode abroad for now?
> 
> Your experiences in Greece, please.
> 
> Thank you.


Greece has not seen proprerty prices dropping. There is always the odd constructor that is in debt and may sell in lower prices. It all depends on the location really...
In general Brits has stopped buying in Greece. There are even less of them going on holiday this year.


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Mabelline,

I'm writing to you as an American expat living in Volos GREECE. This is what I'm hearing about the real estate market here in Volos. Rents are being kept low and you may even be able to negotiate. Our landlord was threatening to throw us out if we wouldn't pay her more but she has stopped since she has realized that she wouldn't be able to rent our place to anyone for more (not without doing a lot of work on the place). 

Now is actually a good time to buy here...if you have the money. And it is possible to get a good deal. There are a lot of new builds that are sitting empty. This is true for renting as well as buying. Here, in Volos, I'm told that they have the highest per capita savings of any city in Greece. And those who have the money to spend are taking it out of the banks and using it to buy real estate because they feel their money is safer invested in real estate. But there aren't enough of these folks to drive up prices. It is a buyers' market. Or so I'm told. 

Volos is known as the place where Jason and the Argonauts started their journey from and "Gateway to Pelion", Pelion as the "Playground of the Gods", ""Land of the Centaurs"...etc.... While you won't find the numbers of expats here that you might on some of the islands we are here and Pelion is actually enjoying growing popularity, with Germans and Brits in particular, but others as well. I'm willing to bet that you can find lower prices here than on the islands. You might want to do a search on Pelion (or Pilio) to find out more about the area. We have an active expat women's group here with more than 40 members now and there are others out there as well.

HTH and good luck to you.

DD


----------

